# Multiple forums



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

How many members visit or are members or more than one slingshot forum,and if you are what are some of the other good ones out there,i have never been on any other than this one


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Clever moniker has a good one; I joined, but haven't really been back. Sprave has one, too...but I didn't really feel it over there for some reason...


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Was on another for a bit like you said ^^^^^.

Heck even this one can drive me nuts sometimes so figure ones enough. Ive got almost no tongue left i have to bite it to stop from getting into it once in awhile even here.. lol.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

There are several decent ones, the Rebel Slingshot Forum, the Slingshot Community Forum, and Joerg Sprave's forum to name a few I am aware of.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Basically this is the only forum i have ever been on most less joined i feel very comfortable here most of the members here feel like old friends and i like that,i thought about maybe checking out other forums but please don't think for a minute that i would leave this one this place it feels like my old recliner comfortable and familiar,and i'm just not sure if i another place would be like my old hang out


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Mostly I am here and Joergs. I was on Rebel for a while, but I don't hunt.I visit CM's, but that is all for the same reasons. There are really creative individuals on all the sites. I look for Art and Inspiration where I can find it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't know about rebel; I'll have to check it out. The slingshot community seems like it has all the old friends that don't post here anymore.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> Mostly I am here and Joergs. I was on Rebel for a while, but I don't hunt.I visit CM's, but that is all for the same reasons. There are really creative individuals on all the sites. I look for Art and Inspiration where I can find it.


I found art and inspiration in a pole-dancing emporium.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> I found art and inspiration in a pole-dancing emporium.
> 
> Mostly I am here and Joergs. I was on Rebel for a while, but I don't hunt.I visit CM's, but that is all for the same reasons. There are really creative individuals on all the sites. I look for Art and Inspiration where I can find it.


Waiting to see the frames inspired by that. :banana:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > I found art and inspiration in a pole-dancing emporium.
> ...


Previously forked, fer sure.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you & the lady, CM...I see you lurking


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Merry Christmas to you & the lady, CM...I see you lurking


I'm lurking for sure as I was debating commenting! Write, delete, write, delete... so it goes. 

I'm not too sure what the rules are here regarding the discussion of other forums. I have no wish in breaking the rules at SSF, so I won't be directly promoting what I'm currently involved in just in case.

There are actually quite a few slingshot forums out there. All of them (to me) have their benefits. I belong to 5 of them even though I might not be that active on here all that much.

SSF was the first for me and there are many great people on here who I still connect with in PM. Many people can learn a lot being a member here and if it's what dives you closer to the sport and makes you happy... stay, learn, and grow. Always do what's best for you, I would never encourage otherwise. If you want to check out other options, do that too.

I'd also like to wish everyone here, both the members and the mod team a Merry Christmas. 

Clever Moniker


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been primarily on this forum but it's time to see new horizons.

Any of the above mentioned forum have got a mobile site? i.e running on a smartphone or mobile site?


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

When I just got into the whole SS hobby I joined this Forum and the slingshot channel forum(Joerg) but I enjoy the people here the most so I spend most of my time on this Forum.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Time for me to look for new ventures...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jack: Before you go, where on earth is MRU? :question: (been wondering about that for a long time, I just *gotta *know)


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Jack: Before you go, where on earth is MRU? :question: (been wondering about that for a long time, I just *gotta *know)


i think it might be Mount Royal University in Alberta,could be wrong have been before


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

To clear up one question, it is OK to discuss other forums, but not to link to them. From the rules;

"Links to other slingshot forums is not allowed unless expressly permitted by SlingshotForum.com administration."


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> To clear up one question, it is OK to discuss other forums, but not to link to them. From the rules;
> 
> "Links to other slingshot forums is not allowed unless expressly permitted by SlingshotForum.com administration."


how you doing Henry was your trip back down south a good safe one


----------

